# Finalizing Suspension Plan



## SportFlyer (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been doing some research and reading and it's about time to go ahead and order everything I need to redo my suspension. I'm thinking about ordering everything by the end of Nov so I can get it all together to do everything at once one weekend after new years. I want to replace every bushing, run new struts/shocks and get new springs. Here is my plan:
*Pedders control arm bushings (complete set of 6) - $54
*Pedders 5030 & 5851 strut mount and bearing pairs - $155
*Whiteline W22327 front sway mount bushings - $15
*Energy Suspension rear subframe bushing - $0 (came with purchase of GTO)
Pedders EP2105 Steering Rack Bushing - $20
Whiteline W52906 HD Rear Radius Rod - $36
Whiteline W82047 Radius Rod Front - $157
Whiteline W22772 Front sway bar links - $71
Whiteline W23034 Rear sway bar links - $21
*Harrop Diff cover and bushing - $0 (came with purchase of GTO)
I decided against rear sway bar mount bushings due to the complexity in accessing them. Items marked with a * I already have. Now, is there anything I'm forgetting? Do I need any of the annoying TTY hardware for this work? And if I do is there any reason I can't get high strength stuff at Fastenal for a fraction of the dealer price?

As for the shocks/struts, I was thinking about going with Pedders Comfort Gas Front (8985s) for $324 and Koni Yellow adjustable rears (8041 1194) for $250. I DD my GTO and occasionally take it to the drag strip, so I was thinking this would be a great setup for the driving I do, allowing me to adjust the rears at the track and easily go back for day to day driving. Will I need some new front bump stops or are they included with the struts? Could I reuse my stock ones (~46k miles)?
Finally, the spring plan is where I'm still undecided. The measurements I got for my GTO at present are:
Front: 25 7/8in ground to fender, 11 3/4in ground to rim center
Rear: 26 in ground to fender, 12 in ground to rim center
So according to Lovell's measurements, I am sitting 1.3mm low on the front (call it 0, measurement error) and 14.4mm low on the rear. This leads me to think I should go with 20mm drop springs all around, since it will barely change the stance I already have in the rear and then match that drop to the front. I was looking at Pedders 2151s up front (cause they are $201 a pair), but according to Pedders measurement, they sit 575mm from the bottom of the RIM to the fender, which after some math means I should have a front ground to fender measurement of 25.89in, or a slight RAISE over my current height?? However, the Lovells 20mm drop springs measurements lead me to believe I should have a stance of 25.14in in the front, or about 3/4in lower than my current stance. I have only been looking at the Lovells 350mm rear springs as they are $219 vs $247 for the Pedders 2643 20mm drops (hey, its all about getting the most bang for the $!)
I had a hard time finding any actual measurements with these springs. Does anyone know if 20mm drop fronts will have me sitting higher or lower than I am currently? Does it make sense that 20mm drop rears should lower the rear another ~6mm? I'm looking for inputs to my plan from the smart people on here who know and have experimented with GTO suspensions. Oh, and after the research I've done on this and other forums, I'm only interested in Lovells or Pedders Springs, I will not entertain other brands.
Does anyone know if any of the suppliers will be doing any thanksgiving sales? What about links to stores to get parts cheaper than what I found? If anyone has any of these parts they are trying to get rid of, send me a PM!


----------

